# Πρόβλημα μετα απο ΠΟΛΥ γρήγορη εγκάσταση.

## andreas122

Εγκατέστησα το gentoo με πολύ γρήγορη εγκατάσταση, την ονόμαζω πολύ γρήγορη εγκάσταση.

Δηλαδή πείρα το gentoo live dvd 11. αντέγραψα τα αρχεία του squashfs σε μία κατάτμηση ex4. (/dev/sda5)

μετά αντέγραψα τους 2 πυρήνες (32&) και τα αντίστιχα *.igz. από το /mnt/livedvd/boot στο /mnt/sda5/boot

εκεί δλδ που αντέγραψα τα αρχεία.

μετα έφτιαξα και τον bootloader του προηγούμενο linux που είδη είχα σαν αυτό:

title Gentoo (2.6.38.6-26.rc1.fc15.i686)

 root (hd0,4)

 kernel /boot/gentoo ro vga=791 init=/linuxrc root=/dev/sda5

 initrd /boot/gentoo.igz

έφτιαξα και το /etc/fstab (αυτό που ήταν στο /mnt/sda5/etc/) έτσι:

UUID=315d09fc-7094-4dad-b06e-ba7d81fab631 / ext4    defaults        0 1

tmpfs                   /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0proc                  

/proc                   proc    defaults        0 0

sysfs                   /sys                    sysfs   defaults        0 0

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ:

Όταν κάνει boot λέει αυτά σε ένα συμείο:

>> Activating mdev                                                                                                                                  

>> Determming root device                                                                                                                  

! !   Could not find the root block divice in.                                                                                          

      Please specify another value or press Enter for the same, type ''shell'' for a shell or ''q''  

      root divice block() : :                                                                                                                         

Εάν πατήσω q βγάζει αυτό:

* *  SKiping step, this will likely couse a boot faiure                                                                      

>> Mounting root                                                                                                                                   

mount: cant find /newroot in /etc/fstab                                                                                              

! !  Count not specifed ROOT, try again                                                                                            

! !  Could not find the root block divice in.                                                                                         

     Please specify another value or press Enter for the same, type ''shell'' for a shell or ''q'' 

     root divice block() : :                                                                                                             

Εαν πατήσω shell βγάζει αυτό:

Τo leave and try again just press <ctrl>+I  (κάπος έτσι το έλεγε νομίζω)

BusyBox v1.1.8.1 (2011 ... ... UTC) Built-in shell                                          

Enter 'help' fro a list of build-in commants.                                                   

/bin/ash: can't acsess ttyq; job control turned off.                                       

#                                                                                                                             

ΕΑΝ εδώ πατίσω ''ls /proc'' βγάζει αρχεία απο τον φάκελο που συμένει οτι ο φάκελος έχει αρχεία ενω πριν ήταν άδειος, γενικά η εντολές του κέλυφους λειτουργούνε αλλα η εντολές του συστίματος οπος για παραδειγμά το startx δεν λειτουργούνε. διοτι δεν βρίσκετε η τοποθεσία τους.

έαν πατίσω mount βλέπω οτι το /dev/sda5 για κάποιο ανεξίγιτο λόγο είναι προσαρτισμένο στο /newroot και οχι στο / Όπος θα έπρεπε να ήταν και όπος λέει και το fstab (που μάλλον το fstab δεν έχει ανιχνευθεί ακόμη.)

Που είναι το λάθος μου? απο το unetbootin δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------

## parapente

Δύο πράγματα μπορώ να σκεφτώ που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν να boot-άρεις το σύστημα.

1) Να αφαιρέσεις το initrd από το grub. Συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται.

2) Να προσθέσεις στο fstab και μια καταχώρηση για /newroot που να δείχνει στο ίδιο σημείο.

Σημείωση: Δεν έχει τύχει να κάνω τέτοιου είδους εγκατάσταση καμία φορά οπότε μπορεί να μην δουλέψει καμία από τις δύο προτάσεις μου.

----------

